# Outboard for Gheenoe Classic



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would look out for a Yamaha 15 2 stroke... They pop up new from time to time...Or you can go with a 25, my choice, Yamaha. I think the 25 only weighs around 108 lbs.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been looking for some 15hp Yamaha's...What price am I looking at paying for a new one? How about prices on a used one??


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can find them used around the $800-900 mark. New ones don't pop up very often so expect to pay top dollar for one. Closer to the 2k mark.. They are solid motors so I would be on the look out for one in the 2000-up year range. 
I would probably start by posting a WTB on custom gheenoe and here...


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

I ran my 15' River Hawk with a 2.5hp 4strk Suzuki last year _(that's 2 & 1/2hp, not 25hp!)_, it would go about 10mph in flat water, WOT, burning .26 gal/hour. Brand new, about $725 IIRC.

I also put an extra-long shaft Merc 6hp 4strk on it, it would go 15 pretty easy.

It doesn't take much!


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't go less than 10, you could go down to 6. I run a 15hp 4 stroke, 25 WOT alone. I think a 25 2 stroke is ideal on a Classic.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I routinely run a 9.8 4 stroke Nissan It runs 16-17 all day long with cupped aluminum prop it will peak at 19 without cup 

15 2 stroke is good over that it won't run as skinny 25 hp tops out just under 30 but not worth the loos in draft for the extra 6 mph IMHO ...

Go to my Web Site WWW.Noeettica.com


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

All good information...I appreciate it!

I don't see many 15hp for sale but do see some 25 hp and have seen a bunch of 8 hp.

Do you think an 8 2 stroke is way to under powered? I keep everything bare bones and weight will not be a huge issue.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would try to borrow an 8 hp to see if you like it 

It will be a little under powered with 8 hp if you encounter a strong head wind ...

you may hit 16 in calm water ...


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

I think you might be in for a shock when you check the fluid-loaded weight of a Yamaha 25. My buddy has a four-stroke 25 that weighs in at a svelte 153lbs.
The lightest four strokes seem to be the Honda with the 15 and 20hp weighing in dry at around 103lbs.
Be sure and take a look at Dave's vids of his 9.8hp pushing his Gheenoe. I almost went with that motor on my LT 25 and it would have gotten me to my fishing holes just fine.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> I think you might be in for a shock when you check the fluid-loaded weight of a Yamaha 25. My buddy has a four-stroke 25 that weighs in at a svelte 153lbs.
> The lightest four strokes seem to be the Honda with the 15 and 20hp weighing in dry at around 103lbs.
> Be sure and take a look at Dave's vids of his 9.8hp pushing his Gheenoe.  I almost went with that motor on my LT 25 and it would have gotten me to my fishing holes just fine.


Hence the reason we recommend the 2 stroke models. I personally would not own a 4 stroke in the 25 hp or lower range. The weight is a huge difference between the two. If I were running a larger motor and needed better mpg then sure a 4 stroke is the way to go


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I would look at the Tohatsu 20 HP 4 stroke.

http://www.onlineoutboards.com/Tohatsu-20-hp-MFS20CL.html

At 114 lbs for the short shaft and a 3 year warranty it isn't that expensive. I lot of the commercial river fishermen around here (Sebastian) are using them. The charging system is good and so is the "milage". They have an accelerator pump in the carb that allows instant starting. I have hung them on several boats for friends and family.

Frank


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the following "portable" motors (none for sale)
71 Evinrude 6hp
?? Gamefisher 7.5hp
58 Evinrude 10hp
76 Johnson 15hp

I almost ALWAYS use the Evinrude 6hp. It gets along fine, even fully loaded, and gets the best mpg. The 15hp is currently under restoration and I have not put it on the water yet.


----------

